# BC-PVE Gilde



## Galdos (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo erstmal,

wir, "Die Eiserne Rose", sind eine bereits bestehende (Allianz) Gilde auf Durotan.
Doch mit dem Addon Burning Crusade wollen wir (größtenteils) auf dem neuen Pve-Server "Nethersturm" neu anfangen, diesmal aber auf Hordenseite.
Dort wollen wir dann gemeinschaftlich eine Gilde aufbauen, die ihren Schwerpunkt auf den PvE-Endcontent von WoW liegen hat. D.h. wir wollen die Level 70 (Raid) Instanzen alle gildenintern erfolgreich durchlaufen. Und wenn sich genug Leute für eine PvP-Stammgruppe finden sollten, so wird die Organisation von derartigem auch kein Problem sein.

Doch da wir noch nicht genug Leute innerhalb der Gilde sind, suchen wir noch mehr Member.

Derzeit geplante Chars (nicht die noch benötigten, Änderungen noch möglich):

Magier:3
Schamane:1
Druide:0
Warlock:1
Paladin:1
Hunter:1
Krieger:2
Schurke:0
Priester:2

Dies sind noch nicht alle derzeitigen Member, die sich bereits für einen Hordler gemeldet haben, deswegen werden wohl von unserer Seite noch ein paar hinzukommen (wir haben da den ein oder anderen Foren-Muffel und in der Gilde^^). Doch trotz diesem Umstand suchen wir noch einige Leute, die mitmachen wollen. Klasse ist (derzeit) noch vollkommen egal, alle sind Willkommen.

Das Leveln von 1 auf 70 muss nicht in Rekord-Zeit erledigt werden, wir wollen das spaßig und in einer Gemeinschaft erreichen (auch "Neulinge" sind erwünscht).
Außerdem habt ihr weitestgehende Skillfreiheit, wir werden euch da nichts vorschreiben, doch eine Pve-Skillung macht halt im End-Content am meisten Sinn.

*Was wir von euch erwarten:*

-Benutzung von Teamspeak 2, da wir einen eigenen Server haben
-Freundliches und soziales Verhalten
-Altersgrenze liegt bei 16 Jahren, Ausnahmen möglich
-und natürlich Freude am Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn mit diesem Post euer Interesse geweckt ist, schaut mal bei uns auf der HP vorbei,dort findet ihr auch ein Forum, wo ihr eure Bewerbung schreiben könnt: http://www.neutrino.at/
Oder gebt mir hier (oder auch bei uns im Forum) per PM Bescheid.

Auf ein Wiedersehen ingame,

*Galdos*, Gildenleitungsmitglied der Eisernen Rose


----------



## Galdos (9. Januar 2007)

/push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galdos (13. Januar 2007)

/push und kleine Aktualisierung des Realms: wir werden ab 16.1. auf dem PvE-Realm "Nethersturm" zu finden sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galdos (20. Januar 2007)

hier mal eine liste der noch gesuchten klassen:

Krieger: 1-2
Jäger: 1-2
Druiden: 1-2
Schamanen: 1-2
Hexenmeister: vorerst voll!
Schurken: vorerst voll!
Paladine: vorerst voll
Magier: vorerst voll!
Priester: vorerst voll!

MfG Galdos aka Sturmbringer


----------



## Galdos (29. Januar 2007)

/little push und kleine aktualisierung der gesuchten klassen:

Druiden: 1-2
Schamanen: 1-2

Die restlichen Klassen sind derzeit voll besetzt!

MfG,Galdos aka Sturmbringer


----------

